# Not a new member but...



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 22, 2018)

I have changed my name to align with other forums to Pudsey Bear, a few of you will already know me from those, sorry to lower the value of the property.:wave::wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2018)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I have changed my name to align with other forums to Pudsey Bear, a few of you will already know me from those, sorry to lower the value of the property.:wave::wave:



Are you a bear and do you live in Pudsey West Yorkshire,


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 22, 2018)

So do I know you, if so who are you 

Name changes and senility do not mix well


----------



## Minisorella (Aug 22, 2018)

:wave:


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 22, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Are you a bear and do you live in Pudsey West Yorkshire,




There's no fooling you is there


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 22, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> So do I know you, if so who are you
> 
> Name changes and senility do not mix well



Same on Homers and here now, do keep up at the back, there will be a quiz later


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 22, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> :wave:



:ditto:


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 22, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> So do I know you, if so who are you
> 
> Name changes and senility do not mix well


You probably thought he was a number plate before

More clues later :bow:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:

From, easily confused, near cleckhuddersfax.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Pudsey Bear


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi and welcome :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for the welcomes :tongue:


Odd thing is I got the only notification this morning, I thought I'd set it to instant, must look again.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 23, 2018)

Seems I did change and save it, do I need to change anything else?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 23, 2018)

For those who wish to know im on 2 other forums called roadrunner :dance:


----------



## The laird (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello p b


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 24, 2018)

The laird said:


> Hello p b



:wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 25, 2018)

The laird said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy



De ja vu, Hi again


----------

